# iPhone 3gs for uber?



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Have an old iphone 3gs someone gave me (have not used as a phone). Can it be used for uber? 

To clarify, I have an android but I use my car nav so I'm just curious if it could be used so as to not have uber on my personal phone.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Nope. The 3gs supports iOS6 only. You need iOS7 or later. https://help.uber.com/h/d88ec6e7-2bd2-4c37-a421-62f640dd3346


----------

